# Have narrowed down to 4 RV's - What do you think??



## finernfrogfur (Aug 9, 2011)

[FONT= 'Comic Sans MS']Who owns, or has knowledge of, any of these four RV&rsquo;s - 1-TT and 3 are 5er's? I&rsquo;d appreciate your input as to what you think about them. Good points, bad points, things you&rsquo;d change, etc. I&rsquo;m looking to do 4 season full-time. Thanks!![/FONT][FONT= 'Times New Roman']

[/FONT][FONT= 'Comic Sans MS']&middot;Montana 5er model # 3665RE[/FONT][FONT= 'Verdana']

[/FONT][FONT= 'Comic Sans MS']&middot;Wildcat 5er model # 313BH[/FONT][FONT= 'Verdana']

[/FONT][FONT= 'Comic Sans MS']&middot;Cedar Creek 5er model # 34RLSA [/FONT][FONT= 'Verdana']

[/FONT][FONT= 'Comic Sans MS']&middot;Rockwood Signature Ultra Lite TT model # 8315BS[/FONT][FONT= 'Verdana']

[/FONT]


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: Have narrowed down to 4 RV's - What do you think??

I can't be a lot of help as I have owned none of the rigs you are considering but I can share my personal thoughts. Although it is really an individual choice, I believe a 5th wheel provides more living space and usually more storage space, something to consider if you want to full time. I also believe a 5th wheel tows easier with fewer complications. Many others prefer a bumper pull. 

Before we bought our Heartland, we researched and toured many rigs for almost a year. We personally did not care for the Wildcat. Didn't like the decors nor the fit and finish of the ones we viewed. We did see several nice Montanas and Cedar Creeks  (not the Silverbacks). Both of those were amenable to our personal taste, needs, and requirements. Of the two floorplans (Montana, Cedar Creek), the Montana has one feature that we also prefer...the bedroom stairs away from the entry door. Both have an enclosed bathroom...we did not like having a shower in the bedroom.  It really boils down to your personal needs, likes, and dislikes as I think the options you have listed all have some good points. As a happy owner, I would be amiss if I didn't at least suggest looking at some of the Heartland models if for no other reason that my experience with their Customer Service has been stellar! If you are set with your short list, I am sure you will find one that works for you.

Best Wishes!


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 10, 2011)

Re: Have narrowed down to 4 RV's - What do you think??

Thanks Steve!!  I Googled the Heartland Big Country 3450TS.  You're right, it's pretty nice!!  Will find a local dealership that has one for an in person look see.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 10, 2011)

Re: Have narrowed down to 4 RV's - What do you think??

I would not consider the Wildcat or Rockwook 4 season trailers.

IF your anywhere near VA, let me know.  I can sell you a Big Country.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Re: Have narrowed down to 4 RV's - What do you think??

RoxAnn go see Ken at GTS , he will make you a good deal and you will be happy and satisfied with the sale and service.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 10, 2011)

Re: Have narrowed down to 4 RV's - What do you think??

RoxAnn, I agree with Hollis, check with Ken


----------



## finernfrogfur (Aug 11, 2011)

Re: Have narrowed down to 4 RV's - What do you think??

Will do!!  Thanks .


----------

